# Mesick



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the weekend for our annual mushrooming camp. Anything happening around Mesick yet?


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I haven't heard of much happening up there yet. I was up in that general area 2 weekend's ago and only found 19.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

You should be in luck for blacks. They are up in full force. We had a great soaking rain a few days ago and the temps are perfect. We have been finding black and a few greys.


----------



## BUCK_FEVER (Apr 5, 2006)

found a dozen prime blacks an hour SE of there last weekend in a couple hrs . found some bad false ones too
.
with the rain we got it should be prime time this weekend


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Anyone finding any lately? I went out yesterday to one of my better spot's and only found 4, 3 dry black's and one white. Still seems really dry.


----------



## Buck Wild! (Apr 22, 2009)

starky said:


> This is the weekend for our annual mushrooming camp. Anything happening around Mesick yet?


 You know, I've been going up near Honor for the past 20 years and it seems to go in spurts. Two or three years in a row seem awesome, then they fall off for a few years. Seems the last 5 years or so have been real slow for my group. Not sure if maybe it's just so many people getting into it nowadays or what. I've seen licsence plates on cars/trucks parked in the woods from Indiana, Ohio, etc. Combine more people with 'cyclical' conditions...you will find less shrooms. I plan on heading out on Mother's Day weekend with the 1.3 million other 'shroomers that decided Mother's Day is the peak time to pick mushrooms. Good luck!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

The Mesick area is where I cut my teeth morel hunting, so I will probably never totally give up on the area but I must say the last few years it has been slow there. My Grandparents lived there and man it could be awsome some years. Not sure what is up lately though, they have cut some of my best spots and that didn't help. Hope you have/had good success!


----------

